# Tow hitch for 2019 Chevy Cruze LT



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Diamond193 said:


> If you want to tow somthing then buy a truck.


In general I would agree. Or a crossover/SUV. Cars can tow things, but it's not very healthy for the suspension and drivetrain long term.

To answer your question OP, @Blasirl might be able to help. He has a hitch on his gen 1.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Not capable of towing 2000 lbs.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

chevycruze2021 said:


> Hi I'm Jamal and I was wondering what is the best tow hitch for my 2019 Chevy Cruze LT. I want to pull a pop-up camper under 2,000lbs towing capacity.


Welcome Aboard!

Your 2019 Cruze has a rated capacity of about 1000 lbs. Remember this includes driver, passengers and any luggage as well as your trailer and contents.

For some reason unknown to me, the European version has purportedly been rated at about 2000 lbs. (Gen I, not sure about Gen II).

I tow a 4x8 trailer, sometimes filled with furniture occasionally. Normally it is to/from the big box store, but sometimes across county and at most 600 miles round trip. I have had no ill effects, but again it is only occasionally and I drive like I have a trailer on the back.

So to your Hitch question - I have a Curt and really like it. I also have one on my wife's minivan. The wiring kit curt sells is very easy to install and if done right, looks factory. I bought mine during a Black Friday sale and I bought from AutoAnything, but I think our forum sponsor, *CARiD.com, *will price match. @carid 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasi cruze pullin weight!


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

There are two Curts, one that you trim a heat shield and bolt to the floor rails, and one that's IIRC ten pounds lighter which bolts on with the impact bar mounting studs, you have to notch the bottom forward edge of the plastic bumper cover to make room for the upright part between the receiver and the chassis. I have one of the former and a crate of the latter if you want to buy one cheap. Never got around to deciding which to put on my 2016 before it ate a piston.


----------

